# cutter bearing Festool OFK 500 Q



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
may I ask anyone who owns the above, what is the NMB number of the bearing to be used for the FIRST original cutters which had a large screw coming from the cutter to hold it to the armature? 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Description Lacking...are you asking about armature bearing, or a cutter bearing?


----------



## AbbieAbbott (Jun 3, 2020)

It is the part of numbering system.


----------

